# Chổi than máy phát điện, chổi than động cơ, chổi than mặt chà, chổi than cầu trục,



## tramanh09 (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghiệp ANT Việt Nam Tel 0982209282 , *chuyên cung cấp các loại chổi than *EG4, EG 14, EG2A, EG61A, EG74, EG841, B1, B1A, M4, M7, M10, M18…M50; MG50, ,J102, J105, J201, J203, J204, J205, J206, J220, J241, J350, J370, J390, J164, CH17,D374N, D104, D172, D374B, D374F, D374L, D376N, D214, D252, R211, S3, S13, S11, S6, S27, B14Z1, C40Z3, K14Z3, CM3H, CM5H, CM5B, CM80S, CM90S, CM9, A20,A30, CE-7, 9188, 9266, RE48….RE170, RC53….RC95, RX88, RX91, TJ5…TJ23; TD31…TD250; C91A, K91P; EG251; NCC634… EG321, EG389P, CG626, CG665…

Các nhà sản xuất *CHỔI THAN* nổi tiếng như *Chổi than Akapp, Chổi than Morgan-Shanghai, Chổi than China, Chổi than Mersen(Carbon Lorraine), Chổi than E-Carbon, Chổi than Nga, Chổi than Ấn Độ, Chổi than Bungari, Chổi than Italia và các loại chổi than công nghiệp đặc chủng khác.*

ANT Việt Nam hình thành từ đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ trung, năng động, đầy nhiệt huyết và am hiểu kỹ thuật công nghệ. Với tác phong làm việc chuyên nghiệp, có trách nhiệm cao, chúng tôi cam kết mang đến cho Quý khách hàng sự tin cậy và hài lòng về chất lượng sản phẩm, giá cả, chế độ bảo hành cũng như tư vấn, hỗ trợ kỹ thuật và dịch vụ sau bán hàng tốt nhất.

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để khẳng định sự lựa chọn của quý Khách là đúng nhất!!!

*Chi tiết liên hệ:* Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghiệp ANT Việt Nam



TEL: 0904592168 - 0982209282 – 0986475548 – 0922304662, Email:thanhdungant@gmail.com , lannq.ant@gmail.com ; Facebook: thietbicongnghiepant


----------

